# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dye, PVC! Dye!



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

This is in response to the topic about using ABS plastic because it's black, but having problems with the glues, etc, etc. The desire for black pipes is understandable, but spraying PVC can be a pain and not necessarily safe for our fish.

The use of Rit Dye to color PVC pipe was brought to my attention on a forum about cichlids. I don't have cichlids, but they have a pretty nice DIY section. Long story short, using Rit Dye worked for a couple people, but most either couldn't get the color to take or the fittings warped and shrank.

My solution:

Use a lot of purple primer on the fitting before placing them in the dye. The darker you can get the pieces with the primer, the better. This coating will take the black dye exponentially better -and- at a lower temperature, roughly 140*F-150*F. The result after an hour in the dye is a near-solid black PVC that hasn't shrunk or warped itself beyond use.

Tomorrow or Thursday, I'll post some pictures up of some experimenting which compare a piece that used the purple primer against an untreated piece.

HTH!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You could lightly sand the PVC before you spray with RustOleum. It isn't a problem as long as the openings are well sealed.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

PVC primer is an awesome thing









You can also get the primer in clear some places. Keep in mind that the primer will soften the very outer surface of the pvc. It won't weaken the PVC but you will want to be very careful where and on what you lay the pipe until the solvent used in the primer has evaporated.


----------



## DJ (Nov 26, 2003)

I first sanded the PVC, then coated it with two component epoxy resin with black pigments in it. Then I painted it with a matt black paint. In a dark spot it becomes really invisible.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> PVC primer is an awesome thing
> ...


I haven't seen clear primer. I'd like to see what happens if you add the dye directly to the clear primer, then dip the PVC in the colored primer.

Purple primer colors PVC pretty effectively. I think it would be great if we could get the same effect in a nice green.

Roger Miller


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

The clear primer would certainly help in achieving a green effect, but couldn't one add black pigments directly to the purple primer and achieve the desired effect?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Many people have said they have trouble finding the clear pvc glue/cement, but both Lowes and Home Depot carry it here. It will be in smaller cans. I think the primer is in a gold can. Its from the same manufacturer I see makes all the regular glues/primer. I think it was made for the pvc furniture industry.

As for adding the pigments its sounds like a cool idea, but I would suggest a trial run. The mainc oncern would be the heavy solvents in the primer. I'm not sure if a RIT dye would survive.


----------



## bigCHEZE (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry about bringing this thread back from the dead.

Could these techniques be used on the intake and return tubes for canister filters? Specifically the green plastic tubes that come with the Eheim canisters?

I am not sure if they are a different type of plastic or how the thinner plastic would handle the high water temps.

Any input or alternative ideas would be appreciated.


----------

